# Work Bench



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Finally, after about an 8 month start to finish process of researching and building, it done! May not be the best bench ever made but it suits me great. Its made from Douglas Fir with Watco finish and 3 coats of paste wax on the top. Let me know what you think, and what I can do better next time (many many years from now).


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Another great shop project! You're on a roll man! Is it weird that a good solid well built workbench gives me chills? probably...:blink:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

That looks awesome CE!! :thumbsup:

I don't think I would change anything with it!! It should last you many many years!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That bench is just downright sexy!!!! :thumbsup: Love it.
Ken


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Great bench*

What a great bench. I would not change a thing, in fact if I had room in my shop I would build one exactly like yours :thumbsup:! I like the massive legs and the top. Where did you say you live? I would like to back my trailer up to your garage and take it for a ride.:smile:

Bob


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Civil,
Looks great. Nice and sturdy, very neat looking. How did you end up fastening the top together? How heavy is it?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Civil,
> Looks great. Nice and sturdy, very neat looking. How did you end up fastening the top together? How heavy is it?
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks for the compliments everyone!

Mike: I lagged the top to the other 3x3 around the top. 12, 1/4" by 3" long each. They are all recessed in the bottom 3x3 about half way so the top has just over half the lag in it. As far as the weight I am not sure. I had every intention to bring down the bathroom scale an find out, but I just haven't.... Maybe I will do that now.......... well with a little help from my wife: 172 lbs


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice work!

I would face a major problem with a work bench like that. It looks too good to use in a shop. I would hate to get it all dirty, but up and paint splattered.

G


----------

